# Teaching Elders, Ministers, Pastors - Members of Congregation or Presbytery



## JP Wallace (Feb 24, 2012)

Good morning folks,

I have a question or two which have no particular background, or direction, really just a subject that I think about sometimes. Those of you who are Teaching Elders/Ministers/Pastors in Presbyterian or United Reformed churches or whatever (i.e non-independent type thing) are you members of the local congregation, or members of presbytery, both or something else? (I guess RE's can answer to the position their denomination generally holds).

Related question - I'm assuming there is not uniformity on this subject, can anyone point me to books, articles on the subject etc. where the various positions are argued. I'm guessing someone like George Gillespie probably had an opinion on this .

I'm not particularly interested in the discussion going in the direction of you guys arguing about who's right or wrong, so best just stick to the above couple of questions, though I don't mind someone mentioning that x is the prevalent position in THE ZPC of Zipland or such like.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Feb 24, 2012)

In the PCA, Teaching Elders are members of presbytery, not the congregation.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 24, 2012)

Since my husband may not see this, it's the same in the ARP as the PCA--members of Presbytery.


----------



## Andres (Feb 24, 2012)

Ditto for the OPC.


----------



## JP Wallace (Feb 24, 2012)

Maybe I was wrong in thinking there is varied approach to this now-a-days? 3/3 any more takers? Resources?


----------



## Dearly Bought (Feb 24, 2012)

JP Wallace said:


> Maybe I was wrong in thinking there is varied approach to this now-a-days? 3/3 any more takers? Resources?



I'm just a layman, but I can point you to the URCNA's position. In the URCNA Church Order, Article 16 states,


> Among churches belonging to the federation, three assemblies shall be recognized: the Consistory, the classis and the synod. Classis and synod are broader assemblies that exist only when meeting by delegation. Only the Consistory is a continuing body.


Also, Article 25:


> No broader assembly shall have the power to depose an office-bearer or otherwise exercise church discipline, since these powers belong to the Consistory.


And, Article 63:


> When a minister, elder or deacon has committed a public or gross sin, or refuses to heed the admonitions of the Consistory, he shall be suspended from his office by his own Consistory with the concurring advice of the Consistories of two neighboring churches. Should he harden himself in his sin, or when the sin committed is of such a nature that he cannot continue in office, he shall be deposed by his Consistory with the concurring advice of classis.



In Dutch Reformed polity, all officers are members of the local congregation and are subject to discipline from the other officers of the consistory. Classis and synod are considered occasional meetings of churches in federation ("broader assemblies"), not continuing bodies of church government.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Feb 24, 2012)

Bryan is right. That's one of the differences between Presbyterian and Dutch (Dort) Reformed polity. I'm a member of my local congregation and under the oversight of the elders of this church.


----------

